# Interested in contemporary piano music?



## musicforgrandpiano (Apr 27, 2013)

A fine pianist from Massachusetts is embarking on a project to make a CD of piano pieces by six contemporary composers from various countries. She needs just a little bit of support from anyone interested in promoting contemporary classical piano compositions. Please have a look at:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/189691637/preludes-problems-and-prayers-contemporary-piano-m

Only 1 day to go!
Only $74 are left to get (out of $1900).
Help!


----------

